# 2021 Old Farts V Whippersnappers



## Dando (May 7, 2020)

morning fellow golfers,

Despite the tales of woe from Smiffy I have taken the plunge and spoken to Forest Pines about the 2021 meet and this is what I have;

*Arrive Sunday 23rd May 2021*

Tee off 1.28 on the Forest loop then head over to the Pines

evening meal of some description followed by way too much alcohol.

*Monday 24th May*

wake up feeling crap with breakfast from 6.30 am

tee off at 9.36 on Beeches then finish the trip on Pines.

the price for this is £109 for a twin room and £139 for a single.

if I get any stupid questions I will hunt you down, end you and make it look like an accident (although cause of death will be covid19!)

I will keep the deposit at £35


----------



## Imurg (May 7, 2020)

In
Probably have to share with Fragger...


----------



## Dando (May 7, 2020)

Imurg said:



			In
Probably have to share with Fragger...

Click to expand...

you poor sod - surely he's old enough now that he doesn't need tucking in and story read to him


----------



## Dando (May 7, 2020)

Dando - twin
Imurg - twin
Fragger-Twin


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 7, 2020)

In .prob have to share with Imurg 👍

Nice one James


----------



## Beezerk (May 7, 2020)

Single please 👍


----------



## Dando (May 7, 2020)

Dando - twin
Imurg - twin
Fragger-Twin
Beezerk - single


----------



## Imurg (May 7, 2020)

Would be funny if Smiffy put his name down...


----------



## Dando (May 7, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Would be funny if Smiffy put his name down...

Click to expand...

he can be the honorary starter like Jack at the Masters


----------



## Dando (May 7, 2020)

Dando - twin
Imurg - twin
Fragger-Twin
Beezerk - single
Mark Langley Sowter - twin


----------



## Crow (May 7, 2020)

Well done James, put me down as a single room please.

If it's not too much hassle, maybe Rob could transfer the deposit money (when he gets it) he took straight across to you for those who'll be playing in 2021 and paid deposit for 2020.


----------



## Dando (May 7, 2020)

Dando - twin
Imurg - twin
Fragger-Twin
Beezerk - single
Mark Langley Sowter - twin
Crow - single


----------



## Matty6 (May 7, 2020)

Single please


----------



## Dando (May 7, 2020)

Dando - twin
 Imurg - twin
 Fragger-Twin
 Beezerk - single
 Mark Langley Sowter - twin
 Crow - single
Matty6 - single


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 7, 2020)

Top man Dando. Put me down ,but can I have a double as my good lady would be coming ,and she won't be playing golf .Smiffy had it sorted for me for the cancelled version


----------



## Dando (May 7, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Been thinking how to word this best so it makes sense.

I won't know next year's golf schedule til January, certain stuff will always take priority.

Would you prefer names of people interested now so you get a good idea of numbers, with the possibility of drop outs and replacements?

Or would you prefer people to wait until, in my case, next year when they are definite but you might not have enough space?

Hope that makes sense, basically not everyone can plan so far ahead 🙂
		
Click to expand...

if you are interested, then add your name to the list.

there are always drop outs for these so its not an issue


----------



## rosecott (May 7, 2020)

The cast of Last of the Summer Wine are in for singles, me, Dave Foster, Les Smith, Gordon Taylor.

Dando - twin
Imurg - twin
Fragger-Twin
Beezerk - single
Mark Langley Sowter - twin
Crow - single
Matty6 - single 
Rosecott - single
Dave Foster - single
Les Smith - single
Gordon Taylor - single


----------



## SteveW86 (May 7, 2020)

Dando - twin
Imurg - twin
Fragger-Twin
Beezerk - single
Mark Langley Sowter - twin
Crow - single
Matty6 - single
Rosecott - single
Dave Foster - single
Les Smith - single
Gordon Taylor - single 
SteveW86 - single


----------



## Dando (May 7, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			Top man Dando. Put me down ,but can I have a double as my good lady would be coming ,and she won't be playing golf .Smiffy had it sorted for me for the cancelled version
		
Click to expand...

I will ask for a double for you.


----------



## rosecott (May 7, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Further to my last, when will you want the deposit?
		
Click to expand...

No need for deposits yet as we're not absolutely sure that courses will be open by then.


----------



## virtuocity (May 7, 2020)

Dando - twin
Imurg - twin
Fragger-Twin
Beezerk - single
Mark Langley Sowter - twin
Crow - single
Matty6 - single
Rosecott - single
Dave Foster - single
Les Smith - single
Gordon Taylor - single
SteveW86 - single
Traminator - single 
Virtuocity - single
Jimboh - single


----------



## 94tegsi (May 7, 2020)

Single please mate


----------



## grumpyjock (May 8, 2020)

Dando - twin
Imurg - twin
Fragger-Twin
Beezerk - single
Mark Langley Sowter - twin
Crow - single
Matty6 - single
Rosecott - single
Dave Foster - single
Les Smith - single
Gordon Taylor - single
SteveW86 - single
Traminator - single
Virtuocity - single
Jimboh - single
Grumpyjock - single
9tegsi - Single


----------



## Leftie (May 8, 2020)

Dando - twin
Imurg - twin
Fragger-Twin
Beezerk - single
Mark Langley Sowter - twin
Crow - single
Matty6 - single
Rosecott - single
Dave Foster - single
Les Smith - single
Gordon Taylor - single
SteveW86 - single
Traminator - single
Virtuocity - single
Jimboh - single
Grumpyjock - single
9tegsi - Single 
Leftie - Single
Dhan - Single


----------



## Leftie (May 12, 2020)

Looking at the list so far, it seems that there won't be many in the whippersnappers "team"


----------



## slowhand (May 12, 2020)

Dando - twin
Imurg - twin
Fragger-Twin
Beezerk - single
Mark Langley Sowter - twin
Crow - single
Matty6 - single
Rosecott - single
Dave Foster - single
Les Smith - single
Gordon Taylor - single
SteveW86 - single
Traminator - single
Virtuocity - single
Jimboh - single
Grumpyjock - single
9tegsi - Single
Leftie - Single
Dhan - Single
Slowhand - Single


----------



## slowhand (May 12, 2020)

I'm also happy to tee off early on SUnday and late on Monday if that helps those that come from further afield.


----------



## Fish (May 12, 2020)

Single as always please


----------



## Dando (May 13, 2020)

Dando - twin
 Imurg - twin
 Fragger-Twin
 Beezerk - single
 Mark Langley Sowter - twin
 Crow - single
 Matty6 - single
 Rosecott - single
 Dave Foster - single
 Les Smith - single
 Gordon Taylor - single
 SteveW86 - single
 Traminator - single
 Virtuocity - single
 Jimboh - single
 Grumpyjock - single
 9tegsi - Single
 Leftie - Single
 Dhan - Single
 Slowhand - Single
Fish - Single


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 13, 2020)

Dando - twin
Imurg - twin
Fragger-Twin
Beezerk - single
Mark Langley Sowter - twin
Crow - single
Matty6 - single
Rosecott - single
Dave Foster - single
Les Smith - single
Gordon Taylor - single
SteveW86 - single
Traminator - single
Virtuocity - single
Jimboh - single
Grumpyjock - single
9tegsi - Single
Leftie - Single
Dhan - Single
Slowhand - Single
Fish - Single
Blue in Munich - Single


----------



## Tashyboy (May 13, 2020)

Single please Dando me man. 👍


----------



## rosecott (May 13, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			Single please Dando me man. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Tashyboy, it's time you were back posting again - all your holiday aberrations have been forgiven and forgotten.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 14, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Tashyboy, it's time you were back posting again - all your holiday aberrations have been forgiven and forgotten.
		
Click to expand...

Ave calmed down now Jim, 😁👍 but am really up to the boobs in it with grandkids home schooling and jobs etc. Hope alls well at Oakmere. First round of nine tomorro.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 14, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			Ave calmed down now Jim, 😁👍 but am really up to the boobs in it with grandkids home schooling and jobs etc. Hope alls well at Oakmere. First round of nine tomorro.
		
Click to expand...

What are the grandkids teaching you?


----------



## williamalex1 (May 14, 2020)

drive4show said:



			What are the grandkids teaching you?
		
Click to expand...

English  lol


----------



## Tashyboy (May 14, 2020)

drive4show said:



			What are the grandkids teaching you?
		
Click to expand...

😳😂speling


----------



## gopher99 (May 14, 2020)

Hi,
    Can you put me down for a single please if there is space.


----------



## Dando (May 14, 2020)

gopher99 said:



			Hi,
    Can you put me down for a single please if there is space.
		
Click to expand...

I certainly can


----------



## Dando (May 19, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			Top man Dando. Put me down ,but can I have a double as my good lady would be coming ,and she won't be playing golf .Smiffy had it sorted for me for the cancelled version
		
Click to expand...

hi mate,

here is the cost of a double

Double Room (Double occ) @ £109.00 per person


----------



## Dando (May 19, 2020)

Dando - twin
 Imurg - twin
 Fragger-Twin
 Beezerk - single
 Mark Langley Sowter - twin
 Crow - single
 Matty6 - single
 Rosecott - single
 Dave Foster - single
 Les Smith - single
 Gordon Taylor - single
 SteveW86 - single
 Traminator - single
 Virtuocity - single
 Jimboh - single
 Grumpyjock - single
 9tegsi - Single
 Leftie - Single
 Dhan - Single
 Slowhand - Single
 Fish - Single
 Blue in Munich - Single
Tashyboy - single


----------



## HarrogateHacker (May 19, 2020)

I’d like to join this trip too.  Single for me please.


----------



## Dando (May 20, 2020)

Dando - twin
 Imurg - twin
 Fragger-Twin
 Beezerk - single
 Mark Langley Sowter - twin
 Crow - single
 Matty6 - single
 Rosecott - single
 Dave Foster - single
 Les Smith - single
 Gordon Taylor - single
 SteveW86 - single
 Traminator - single
 Virtuocity - single
 Jimboh - single
 Grumpyjock - single
 9tegsi - Single
 Leftie - Single
 Dhan - Single
 Slowhand - Single
 Fish - Single
 Blue in Munich - Single
 Tashyboy - single
gopher99 - single
Harrogatehacker - single


----------



## The Autumn Wind (May 21, 2020)

I'd love to join you guys for this, if it's ok please.
Single room please, James.


----------



## Dando (May 21, 2020)

Dando - twin
 Imurg - twin
 Fragger-Twin
 Beezerk - single
 Mark Langley Sowter - twin
 Crow - single
 Matty6 - single
 Rosecott - single
 Dave Foster - single
 Les Smith - single
 Gordon Taylor - single
 SteveW86 - single
 Traminator - single
 Virtuocity - single
 Jimboh - single
 Grumpyjock - single
 9tegsi - Single
 Leftie - Single
 Dhan - Single
 Slowhand - Single
 Fish - Single
 Blue in Munich - Single
 Tashyboy - single
 gopher99 - single
 Harrogatehacker - single
The Autumnwind - single


----------



## teegirl (May 21, 2020)

Great to see this continuing!! 
Single please.


----------



## Dando (May 21, 2020)

Dando - twin
Imurg - twin
Fragger-Twin
Beezerk - single
Mark Langley Sowter - twin
Crow - single
Matty6 - single
Rosecott - single
Dave Foster - single
Les Smith - single
Gordon Taylor - single
SteveW86 - single
Traminator - single
Virtuocity - single
Jimboh - single
Grumpyjock - single
9tegsi - Single
Leftie - Single
Dhan - Single
Slowhand - Single
Fish - Single
Blue in Munich - Single
Tashyboy - single
gopher99 - single
Harrogatehacker - single
The Autumnwind - single
teegirl - single


----------



## 2blue (May 21, 2020)

It's great to have regular annual events that many can easily get to & are great fun. This is one of them, however it seems that Forest Pines is not playing fair with Rob regarding a refund from our canceled event.
Should we be even thinking of going there next year whilst they are messing Rob about?
Perhaps Belton Woods would be a better venue especially as they have much better customer relations. Thoughts please?


----------



## SteveW86 (May 21, 2020)

I would probably attend the meet no matter where it is held.

Whats the latest on the refund, the last message from Rob in the other group said the money should be back with him in 2 days. Have we had confirmation that that has or hasnt happened?


----------



## slowhand (May 21, 2020)

I’m happy to play other courses, as long as it’s in good nick and the accommodation is decent. It’s the camaraderie and friendly competition that make the weekend for me


----------



## Fish (May 21, 2020)

2blue said:



			It's great to have regular annual events that many can easily get to & are great fun. This is one of them, however it seems that Forest Pines is not playing fair with Rob regarding a refund from our canceled event.
Should we be even thinking of going there next year whilst they are messing Rob about?
Perhaps Belton Woods would be a better venue especially as they have much better customer relations. *Thoughts please?*

Click to expand...

If you don’t want to come, don’t!

Simply start your own thread for a meet at Belton Woods, which you’ve now tried to promote twice, so, my thoughts are, either put your name down as others are doing for next year or stay off this thread and stop trying to scupper something that everyone else seems ok with. 

We all know the situation, these are unprecedented times, I’m sure we all know we’ll get our monies returned, but it’s a good venue and I for one wouldn’t want to have it anywhere else. 

Dando is now heading this, your constant moaning without your name even down is just creating a negative vibe that’s not needed. 

So to coin a phrase, put up or shut up.


----------



## 2blue (May 21, 2020)

Fish said:



			If you don’t want to come, don’t!

Simply start your own thread for a meet at Belton Woods, which you’ve now tried to promote twice, so, my thoughts are, either put your name down as others are doing for next year or stay off this thread and stop trying to scupper something that everyone else seems ok with.

We all know the situation, these are unprecedented times, I’m sure we all know we’ll get our monies returned, but it’s a good venue and I for one wouldn’t want to have it anywhere else.

Dando is now heading this, your constant moaning without your name even down is just creating a negative vibe that’s not needed.

So to coin a phrase, put up or shut up.
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha......   I'll think about this for a bit....  hahaha


----------



## 2blue (May 21, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			I would probably attend the meet no matter where it is held.

Whats the latest on the refund, the last message from Rob in the other group said the money should be back with him in 2 days. Have we had confirmation that that has or hasnt happened?
		
Click to expand...

We don't know & we don't really want to be bothering Rob too much as I think if there was action, Rob would have let us know. Hence my post as I've 5 other guys from my Club that I've encouraged to attend & fill spaces to get us up to the 48 Rob needed. I think we all understand that times are tough but FP are not being honest with Rob. That bothers me.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 21, 2020)

2blue said:



			We don't know & we don't really want to be bothering Rob too much as I think if there was action, Rob would have let us know. Hence my post as I've 5 other guys from my Club that I've encouraged to attend & fill spaces to get us up to the 48 Rob needed. I think we all understand that times are tough but FP are not being honest with Rob. That bothers me. 

Click to expand...

I wasn’t suggesting asking Rob, was just checking that the info posted in the other thread was the latest. There are people on here who know Rob a lot better than I do, so it could have been possible that they had spoken to him socially and it had come up. I do agree that FP have messed him about and that is far from ideal, it took a lot for Rob to agree to organising another year and it is a shame his involvement is ending like this. I am sure we will get our money back, but I’m not in a rush for it and wouldn’t put pressure on Rob to get it back any quicker than he is already trying to do.

Moving ahead though, James has taken on the challenge of keeping the meet going so I would say it is upto him where he wants to hold it. Each meet at FP has been successful, so providing the country is back to “normal” next year I don’t see why it wouldn’t be another success at FP. If people don’t want to return to FP because of this years difficulties then that is their choice. There is no reason there needs to be 48 participants, could easily run with 36 or whatever.

I am just glad the meet will continue and like I said previously I would likely attend wherever it was being held.


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 21, 2020)

Let’s get this back on track, shall we?  

James, put me down for a single please! (If I can hitchhike with you up to FP that is 😜)


----------



## virtuocity (May 22, 2020)

I really think that FP have let their country down.  I would suggest that we move it to Scotland.


----------



## Dando (May 22, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Let’s get this back on track, shall we? 

James, put me down for a single please! (If I can hitchhike with you up to FP that is 😜)
		
Click to expand...

more than happy to give you a lift mate


----------



## Dando (May 22, 2020)

Dando - twin
Imurg - twin
Fragger-Twin
Beezerk - single
Mark Langley Sowter - twin
Crow - single
Matty6 - single
Rosecott - single
Dave Foster - single
Les Smith - single
Gordon Taylor - single
SteveW86 - single
Traminator - single
Virtuocity - single
Jimboh - single
Grumpyjock - single
9tegsi - Single 
Leftie - Single
Dhan - Single
Slowhand - Single
Fish - Single
Blue in Munich - Single
Tashyboy - single
gopher99 - single
Harrogatehacker - single
The Autumnwind - single
teegirl - single
Lillyhwak - single


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 22, 2020)

Dando said:



			more than happy to give you a lift mate
		
Click to expand...

I’ll sing all the way up there as compensation. You’re gonna love it!


----------



## 2blue (May 22, 2020)

Fish said:
If you don’t want to come, don’t!

Simply start your own thread for a meet at Belton Woods, which you’ve now tried to promote twice, so, my thoughts are, either put your name down as others are doing for next year or stay off this thread and stop trying to scupper something that everyone else seems ok with.

We all know the situation, these are unprecedented times, I’m sure we all know we’ll get our monies returned, but it’s a good venue and I for one wouldn’t want to have it anywhere else.

Dando is now heading this, your constant moaning without your name even down is just creating a negative vibe that’s not needed.

So to coin a phrase, put up or shut up.
		
Click to expand...




Dando said:



			more than happy to give you a lift mate
		
Click to expand...

Well done James on taking up the reins from Rob, I hope it goes well for you. 
Despite the accusations, I wasn't looking to 'scupper' the Meet as it could just, possibly, switch venue. I'm more concerned at Rob's treatment by FP. 
Robin......  that's as good a rant as I've seen since the Kenilworth, HDIDo v GM Meet.......  all those years ago...  
Take care....  drive carefully.


----------



## Dando (May 22, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			I’ll sing all the way up there as compensation. You’re gonna love it!
		
Click to expand...

as long as you don't snore I don't really care mate


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 22, 2020)

Dando said:



			as long as you don't snore I don't really care mate
		
Click to expand...

Snore? Don’t know what you’re on about... 🤔😏😁


----------



## Paperboy (May 22, 2020)

Go on then James, just so I can offer a critique afterwards 

Dando - twin
Imurg - twin
Fragger-Twin
Beezerk - single
Mark Langley Sowter - twin
Crow - single
Matty6 - single
Rosecott - single
Dave Foster - single
Les Smith - single
Gordon Taylor - single
SteveW86 - single
Traminator - single
Virtuocity - single
Jimboh - single
Grumpyjock - single
9tegsi - Single 
Leftie - Single
Dhan - Single
Slowhand - Single
Fish - Single
Blue in Munich - Single
Tashyboy - single
gopher99 - single
Harrogatehacker - single
The Autumnwind - single
teegirl - single
Lillyhwak - single
Paperboy - Single


----------



## GG26 (May 22, 2020)

Dando - twin
Imurg - twin
Fragger-Twin
Beezerk - single
Mark Langley Sowter - twin
Crow - single
Matty6 - single
Rosecott - single
Dave Foster - single
Les Smith - single
Gordon Taylor - single
SteveW86 - single
Traminator - single
Virtuocity - single
Jimboh - single
Grumpyjock - single
9tegsi - Single 
Leftie - Single
Dhan - Single
Slowhand - Single
Fish - Single
Blue in Munich - Single
Tashyboy - single
gopher99 - single
Harrogatehacker - single
The Autumnwind - single
teegirl - single
Lillyhwak - single
Paperboy - Single 
GG26 - single


----------



## teegirl (May 23, 2020)

Please be kind to Rob he's obviously going through some sort of crisis and has sprouted hair all over his face!!


----------



## 2blue (May 23, 2020)

teegirl said:



			Please be kind to Rob he's obviously going through some sort of crisis and has sprouted hair all over his face!! 

Click to expand...

Our crowd are really happy with your place & their dealings......  I hope they're hanging in there as we're aiming to be back in 2021. How's the course coming on with the new guys? 😁😁


----------



## teegirl (May 24, 2020)

2blue said:



			Our crowd are really happy with your place & their dealings......  I hope they're hanging in there as we're aiming to be back in 2021. How's the course coming on with the new guys? 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

Had my first game last week for 12wks..... the rough is knee high and greens were slow but they had only had a minimum staff since March. 
Sprinklers have been repaired so I'm sure it will improve quickly now member's are coming back. 
They've been refurbing the hotel but not been inside yet. So all positive and fingers X the hotel will survive...... Probably be some good deals about in the autumn 😉


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Jun 2, 2020)

GG26 said:



			Dando - twin
Imurg - twin
Fragger-Twin
Beezerk - single
Mark Langley Sowter - twin
Crow - single
Matty6 - single
Rosecott - single
Dave Foster - single
Les Smith - single
Gordon Taylor - single
SteveW86 - single
Traminator - single
Virtuocity - single
Jimboh - single
Grumpyjock - single
9tegsi - Single
Leftie - Single
Dhan - Single
Slowhand - Single
Fish - Single
Blue in Munich - Single
Tashyboy - single
gopher99 - single
Harrogatehacker - single
The Autumnwind - single
teegirl - single
Lillyhwak - single
Paperboy - Single
GG26 - single
Heavy-grebo  single
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dando (Aug 3, 2020)

good afternoon all,

I have now had the contract through from Forest Pines and so its time to hunt for the loose change down the back of your sofa's as I need to ask you lovely chaps for some money.

I will be sending a group PM later today with my bank details.

dando


----------



## Dando (Aug 3, 2020)

latest list following the withdrawal of the brothers grim

Dando - twin
Beezerk - single
Mark Langley Sowter - twin
Crow - single
Matty6 - single
Rosecott - single
Dave Foster - single
Les Smith - single
Gordon Taylor - single
SteveW86 - single
Traminator - single
Virtuocity - single
Jimboh - single
Grumpyjock - single
9tegsi - Single
Leftie - Single
Dhan - Single
Slowhand - Single
Fish - Single
Blue in Munich - Single
Tashyboy - single
gopher99 - single
Harrogatehacker - single
The Autumnwind - single
teegirl - single
Lillyhwak - single
Paperboy - Single
GG26 - single 
Mr & Mrs Norrin Rad - Double


----------



## Dando (Aug 4, 2020)

If you prefer PayPal, my email is jamesdandridge75@gmail.com


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 4, 2020)

Sorry guys n gals, gutted to be missing this, but we had a golf weekend in Norfolk cancelled because of Covid, all paid for and of course it’s been rebooked on the same date as The Auld Pharts . 🙄


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 4, 2020)

Payment sent via PayPal Dando me man.👍


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 4, 2020)

Deposit sent!


----------



## Fish (Aug 4, 2020)

Paid in full (Single), well done


----------



## slowhand (Aug 25, 2020)

Deposit paid


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 25, 2020)

Just sent my deposit mate


----------



## Dando (Aug 26, 2020)

updated list below - please keep the payments coming.

Dando - deposit paid
Beezerk - deposit paid
Mark Langley Sowter
Crow - deposit paid
Mr & Mrs Norrinrad
Rosecott
Dave foster
Les Smith
gordon Taylor
SteveW86
Traminator
Virtuocity
Jimboh
Grumpjock
9tegsi
slowhand
Fish - paid in full
Blue in Munich
Tashboy - deposit paid
gopher 99
Harrogatehacker
The Autmunwind
tee girl
Lillyhawk - deposit paid
Paperboy
gg26 - deposit paid


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Aug 27, 2020)

Hi,  just sent the deposit.  Thanks


----------



## slowhand (Aug 30, 2020)

Dando can you confirm you’ve received my deposit. I sent it a few days ago


----------



## rosecott (Aug 30, 2020)

Deposits sent for me, Gordon Taylor, Les Smith and Dave Foster.


----------



## Britishshooting (Aug 30, 2020)

Are non forum members welcome? I'd be interested and would take a twin with a mate, would be under whippersnappers I believe. I'm 31 he's 35 or am i getting old and its not sinking in?


----------



## GG26 (Aug 30, 2020)

Britishshooting said:



			Are non forum members welcome? I'd be interested and would take a twin with a mate, would be under whippersnappers I believe. I'm 31 he's 35 or am i getting old and its not sinking in?
		
Click to expand...

The cut off has usually been over 50, so you’re not in danger of becoming an Old Fart yet.


----------



## teegirl (Aug 30, 2020)

Hi Dando, sorry but can you drop me off the list for the FP meet. Not sure im going to be able to commit, make room for another OF to step in.


----------



## gopher99 (Aug 30, 2020)

Hi Dando, can you take me off list also please. I will be in Brazil then.


----------



## Dando (Sep 2, 2020)

updated list below - please keep the payments coming.

we are now down to 22 players

Dando - deposit paid
Beezerk - deposit paid
Mark Langley Sowter
Crow - deposit paid
Mr & Mrs Norrinrad
Rosecott -  deposit paid
Dave foster -  deposit paid
Les Smith -  deposit paid
gordon Taylor-  deposit paid
SteveW86
Virtuocity
Jimboh
Grumpjock -  deposit paid
9tegsi - paid in full
slowhand -  deposit paid
Fish - paid in full
Blue in Munich
Tashboy - deposit paid
Harrogatehacker - deposit paid
Lillyhawk - deposit paid
Paperboy
gg26 - deposit paid


----------



## Dando (Sep 8, 2020)

Afternoon all,
can those who wish to come along but have yet to pay (either the deposit  or in full) please do so ASAP as I need to send it off to FP
Thanks


----------



## Dando (Sep 15, 2020)

we are now down to 20 players. T

There are still a few yet to pay and Forest Pines are chasing for money. 

do you still want this trip to go ahead given the response so far?

Dando - deposit paid
Beezerk - deposit paid
Mark Langley Sowter
Crow - deposit paid
Mr & Mrs Norrinrad
Rosecott - deposit paid
Dave foster - deposit paid
Les Smith - deposit paid
gordon Taylor- deposit paid
SteveW86
Grumpjock - deposit paid
9tegsi - paid in full
slowhand - deposit paid
Fish - paid in full
Blue in Munich
Tashboy - deposit paid
Harrogatehacker - deposit paid
Lillyhawk - deposit paid
Paperboy
gg26 - deposit paid


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 15, 2020)

I’m still keen, but if the low numbers is causing a headache for you then totally understand if you wanna pull the plug.


----------



## slowhand (Sep 16, 2020)

Will we get the same deal this this level of participation? If so I am happy to go ahead. If it makes it more expensive I will probably have to pull out


----------



## rosecott (Sep 16, 2020)

Dando said:



			we are now down to 20 players. T

There are still a few yet to pay and Forest Pines are chasing for money.

do you still want this trip to go ahead given the response so far?

Dando - deposit paid
Beezerk - deposit paid
Mark Langley Sowter
Crow - deposit paid
Mr & Mrs Norrinrad
Rosecott - deposit paid
Dave foster - deposit paid
Les Smith - deposit paid
gordon Taylor- deposit paid
SteveW86
Grumpjock - deposit paid
9tegsi - paid in full
slowhand - deposit paid
Fish - paid in full
Blue in Munich
Tashboy - deposit paid
Harrogatehacker - deposit paid
Lillyhawk - deposit paid
Paperboy
gg26 - deposit paid
		
Click to expand...

I suspect that quite a number will be interested but can't/won't commit as no-one knows what 2021 will bring. I also suspect that Forest Pines will be happy to stick to the price as they need to chase the business in the hope that numbers will grow if next year is better than this year.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 16, 2020)

Dando said:



			we are now down to 20 players. T

There are still a few yet to pay and Forest Pines are chasing for money.

do you still want this trip to go ahead given the response so far?

Dando - deposit paid
Beezerk - deposit paid
Mark Langley Sowter
Crow - deposit paid
Mr & Mrs Norrinrad
Rosecott - deposit paid
Dave foster - deposit paid
Les Smith - deposit paid
gordon Taylor- deposit paid
SteveW86
Grumpjock - deposit paid
9tegsi - paid in full
slowhand - deposit paid
Fish - paid in full
Blue in Munich
Tashboy - deposit paid
Harrogatehacker - deposit paid
Lillyhawk - deposit paid
Paperboy
gg26 - deposit paid
		
Click to expand...

James, sorry but I'm going to have pull out.  Hope you get all you need to make it work and thanks for making the effort to keep it going.


----------



## Dando (Sep 22, 2020)

up dated list below

Dando - deposit paid
Beezerk - deposit paid
Mark Langley Sowter
Crow - deposit paid
Mr & Mrs Norrinrad
Rosecott - deposit paid
Dave foster - deposit paid
Les Smith - deposit paid
gordon Taylor- deposit paid
SteveW86
Grumpjock - deposit paid
9tegsi - paid in full
slowhand - deposit paid
Fish - paid in full
Tashboy - deposit paid
Harrogatehacker - deposit paid
Lillyhawk - deposit paid
Paperboy
gg26 - deposit paid 

for those yet to pay, please do so ASAP.


----------



## TreeSeeker (Oct 1, 2020)

Wouldnt mind joining the ranks if I could,


----------



## Dando (Oct 1, 2020)

Dando - deposit paid
Beezerk - deposit paid
Mark Langley Sowter
Crow - deposit paid
Mr & Mrs Norrinrad
Rosecott - deposit paid
Dave foster - deposit paid
Les Smith - deposit paid
gordon Taylor- deposit paid
SteveW86
Grumpjock - deposit paid
9tegsi - paid in full
slowhand - deposit paid
Fish - paid in full
Tashboy - deposit paid
Harrogatehacker - deposit paid
Lillyhawk - deposit paid
Paperboy
gg26 - deposit paid 
TreeSeeker


----------



## Dando (Oct 6, 2020)

down to 18 + 2 reserves

Dando - deposit paid
Beezerk - deposit paid
Mark Langley Sowter - deposit paid
Crow - deposit paid
Rosecott - deposit paid
Dave foster - deposit paid
Les Smith - deposit paid
gordon Taylor- deposit paid
Grumpjock - deposit paid
9tegsi - paid in full
slowhand - deposit paid
Fish - paid in full
Tashboy - deposit paid
Harrogatehacker - deposit paid
Lillyhawk - deposit paid
Paperboy - deposit paid
gg26 - deposit paid
TreeSeeker


----------



## 94tegsi (Oct 6, 2020)

I think we might be able to twist a few arms when we’re down at Princes if you want to open it up and can wait that long Jimbo...


----------



## Dando (Oct 6, 2020)

94tegsi said:



			I think we might be able to twist a few arms when we’re down at Princes if you want to open it up and can wait that long Jimbo...
		
Click to expand...

I’m going to send the deposit off at the end of the week but will say there might be a few extras


----------



## TreeSeeker (Oct 6, 2020)

Dando said:



			I’m going to send the deposit off at the end of the week but will say there might be a few extras
		
Click to expand...

I am sure that they will be getting similar uncertainty from all bookings! Will send the deposit over tonight when i find my magic online banking code thing


----------



## slowhand (Oct 6, 2020)

I have a work colleague that may want to play. Just checking his calendar with his Mrs.

We’ll need to be a multiple of 4 in terms of numbers, won’t we? So the four balls work out


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 4, 2021)

I would love to do this, not played the course despite living close to it for many years.


----------



## Dando (Jan 4, 2021)

ScienceBoy said:



			I would love to do this, not played the course despite living close to it for many years.
		
Click to expand...

hi,

i can add you to the list as Fish has dropped out so there is a space

James


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			hi,

i can add you to the list as Fish has dropped out so there is a space

James
		
Click to expand...

I will check with the wife, my handicap is suspect at best as it only comes from the free golfshot app... I wouldn't want to upset any balance.


----------



## Dando (Jan 4, 2021)

ScienceBoy said:



			I will check with the wife, my handicap is suspect at best as it only comes from the free golfshot app... I wouldn't want to upset any balance.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t worry about handicap.
Mine is from Golfshake


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			Don’t worry about handicap.
Mine is from Golfshake
		
Click to expand...

Wife says there isn't an issue... I don't mind sharing a room


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 4, 2021)

ScienceBoy said:



			Wife says there isn't an issue... I don't mind sharing a room 

Click to expand...




Dando said:



			hi,

i can add you to the list as Fish has dropped out so there is a space

James
		
Click to expand...

Wife has approved the extra spend for a single room, let me know what and when things need to be paid. I will confirm time off with work then pay up!

Need to make sure it isnt my 1st 18 of the year though!!!


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 5, 2021)

What with the restrictions in place again, having a hit around the local park when taking the dog for a walk is the only way to keep in the swing.


----------



## Dando (Feb 12, 2021)

morning all.

now that Xmas is well and truly behind us, I need to ask for some more money as payment needs to made to FP by 23rd April.

here is the latest position as to who owes what;


----------



## slowhand (Feb 12, 2021)

Considering the current situation, and the fact that we are unaware when golf courses will reopen, never mind hotels, isn't this a little bit premature? FP are not the greatest at refunding money so I am wary of sending them any more unless firm reassurances are obtained.


----------



## Dando (Feb 12, 2021)

it wasn't a final demand, more of a gentle reminder.

I have no intention of paying the money over until the last minute, when we should hopefully know if we're allowed out to play.


----------



## slowhand (Feb 12, 2021)

Dando said:



			it wasn't a final demand, more of a gentle reminder.

I have no intention of paying the money over until the last minute, when we should hopefully know if we're allowed out to play.
		
Click to expand...

No worries. My misunderstanding then.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 22, 2021)

With the PMs statement today, let's hope that things go to plan as we're booked in for the same week as the intended start of the hospitality industry...


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 25, 2021)

Im waiting to get confirmation from work if I can get the monday off, but if I can, is it too late to join on to this? Can bring a guest too probably?


----------



## Dando (Feb 25, 2021)

I’ll call the hotel and find out as the brothers Grimm are hoping to come along


----------



## Dando (Feb 25, 2021)

so, given we have 2 definite additions in Fragger and Imurg and 2 possibles in Bdill93 + guest the sunday tee times have had to be pushed back to 3.20pm - 3.44pm to accommodate us all on the same course otherwise the 4 newcomers would've been playing a different course (no change for Fragger) or we would be doing 2 loops of the same 9.

dinner is between 7-10 but they will be ok with us being late given the tee times 

the first monday tee time is now 9.28

Imurg and Fragger are in singles so that £139 each please 

Bdill and guest have been put in a twin so that's £109  - if you want singles let me know 

we know have 22 so I have no idea how the groups will work out considering we play a fourball format on the sunday so any ideas will be welcomed.


----------



## Crow (Feb 25, 2021)

Dando said:



			we know have 22 so I have no idea how the groups will work out considering we play a fourball format on the sunday so any ideas will be welcomed.
		
Click to expand...

Two more players needed!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 25, 2021)

Crow said:



			Two more players needed!
		
Click to expand...

Or 2 players to be black balled from the existing line-up. 

@Dando can you still make further additions? 

Gotta love organizing stuff!


----------



## Dando (Feb 26, 2021)

Crow said:



			Two more players needed!
		
Click to expand...

why didn't I think of that!


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 26, 2021)

I could jump onto this if additional numbers are needed, or put me as a last minute reserve if required, the Mrs is working that weekend and I am only 20 minutes away.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 26, 2021)

@Dando I saw you may have needed 2 more. Having spotted a few put their hands I the air as possibles. 

Add me to the list and ping me your details fella. Can sort the deposit and Woking refund fella 👍🏻


----------



## Dando (Feb 26, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



@Dando I saw you may have needed 2 more. Having spotted a few put their hands I the air as possibles. 

Add me to the list and ping me your details fella. Can sort the deposit and Woking refund fella 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate will add you and call Forest Pines to sort out the room - I assume a single?

We have @gopher99 joining us so we now have an even number of players


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 26, 2021)

Dando said:



			Ok mate will add you and call Forest Pines to sort out the room - I assume a single?

We have @gopher99 joining us so we now have an even number of players
		
Click to expand...

With my snoring. Single probably best 😁


----------



## slowhand (Feb 27, 2021)

IS it still 23/24 May?


----------



## Dando (Feb 27, 2021)

slowhand said:



			IS it still 23/24 May?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, no change to the dates just the Sunday tee time


----------



## Dando (Mar 1, 2021)

here is the latest 





I need 1 more to make it 24 golfers - i am not sure if we can go over 24 as FP didn't have many tee times left when i called last week.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 1, 2021)

Dando said:



			here is the latest


View attachment 35370


I need 1 more to make it 24 golfers - i am not sure if we can go over 24 as FP didn't have many tee times left when i called last week.
		
Click to expand...

I think Forest Pines have been a bit naughty pushing us back by a couple of hours, making it very difficult to get into dinner by a reasonable hour - I am assuming we will have access to the rooms before we go out to play. If we go beyond 24 players, it's only going to make it worse for those in the last group out - as I was last time.


----------



## Dando (Mar 1, 2021)

rosecott said:



			I think Forest Pines have been a bit naughty pushing us back by a couple of hours, making it very difficult to get into dinner by a reasonable hour - I am assuming we will have access to the rooms before we go out to play. If we go beyond 24 players, it's only going to make it worse for those in the last group out - as I was last time.
		
Click to expand...

there were no other tee times that kept us together. 

the only option was for 1 4ball to play the same loop of 9 twice 

they’ve booked us in for dinner at 8.30


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 1, 2021)

Dando said:



			The sunday tee times have had to be pushed back to 3.20pm - 3.44pm.
		
Click to expand...

Arrive at lunch time, lunch and a few quiet beers then golf perfect


----------



## gopher99 (Mar 1, 2021)

Did you include myself in the list, can you send me a pm with your bank details Dando so I can pay today. I have booked time off work so I am good to go.


----------



## Dando (Mar 1, 2021)

gopher99 said:



			Did you include myself in the list, can you send me a pm with your bank details Dando so I can pay today. I have booked time off work so I am good to go.
		
Click to expand...

hi, i will add you back in


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 1, 2021)

Paperboy said:



			Arrive at lunch time, lunch and a few *quiet* beers then golf perfect 

Click to expand...

You don't know the meaning of the word, at least not where beer is concerned.


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 2, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			You don't know the meaning of the word, at least not where beer is concerned. 

Click to expand...

what can I say I’m easily lead astray by more senior members of the forum


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 3, 2021)

James Mah man, Tashyboy has sent 104 spots via PayPal for the presidential suite. Just thought I would mention it on here so the rest of the lads can get digging down the settee and pay up.


Paperboy said:



			what can I say I’m easily lead astray by more senior members of the forum 

Click to expand...

That don’t narrow it down, OF v WS could be sponsored by help the aged.  🤔😳😁


----------



## Dando (Mar 4, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			James Mah man, Tashyboy has sent 104 spots via PayPal for the presidential suite. Just thought I would mention it on here so the rest of the lads can get digging down the settee and pay up.

That don’t narrow it down, OF v WS could be sponsored by help the aged.  🤔😳😁
		
Click to expand...

money received thanks.


----------



## Dando (Mar 9, 2021)

morning all,

here is the latest position




following the sad news about Grump Jock, there is a space available in a spare room if any of the "maybes" want to take it and keep us at 24 golfers.

if anyone needs my bank details, let me know.

Dando


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 9, 2021)

Hey mate when do you the need the rest of the money?


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 9, 2021)

Paperboy said:



			Hey mate when do you the need the rest of the money?
		
Click to expand...

Post 110 PB 👍
Theres a bit of an explanation over the next few posts after 110 re the what’s and why’s


----------



## GB72 (Mar 9, 2021)

I am not taking part this year, though have played for the last few years. That said, if anyone is interested in arranging it, I am happy to put some money in for a Grumpyjock Memorial Trophy to be played for as he was ever present at this event and i had the pleasure of his company on more than one occasion.


----------



## Dando (Mar 9, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I am not taking part this year, though have played for the last few years. That said, if anyone is interested in arranging it, I am happy to put some money in for a Grumpyjock Memorial Trophy to be played for as he was ever present at this event and i had the pleasure of his company on more than one occasion.
		
Click to expand...

i have his deposit for FP and was going to donate it to the H4H pot but happy to add it the the trophy pot


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 12, 2021)

So good to see this is still happening after all of these years. Just wish it was a bit closer to me


----------



## Dando (Mar 13, 2021)

MadAdey said:



			So good to see this is still happening after all of these years. Just wish it was a bit closer to me
		
Click to expand...

I might look at a different venue next year


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 13, 2021)

Dando said:



			I might look at a different venue next year
		
Click to expand...

As Adey is in America I think Myrtle beach could be an option James 😉


----------



## Dando (Mar 13, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			As Adey is in America I think Myrtle beach could be an option James 😉
		
Click to expand...

I’ll see what I can do


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 13, 2021)

Just having some work done on the house, got to pay a lot of people atm. Got to wait for payday...

If I have a spot let me know what is due by when.


----------



## Dando (Mar 13, 2021)

ScienceBoy said:



			Just having some work done on the house, got to pay a lot of people atm. Got to wait for payday...

If I have a spot let me know what is due by when.
		
Click to expand...

Due to grumpjock departing for the big course in the sky there is 1 spot in a single room available.
The cost is 139 and i need to pay FP by mid April


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 13, 2021)

Dando said:



			Due to grumpjock departing for the big course in the sky there is 1 spot in a single room available.
The cost is 139 and i need to pay FP by mid April
		
Click to expand...

Gosh that’s sad news. It will be a privilege to attend.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 14, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			As Adey is in America I think Myrtle beach could be an option James 😉
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 16, 2021)

MadAdey said:



			Sounds good to me
		
Click to expand...

Pinehurst?


----------



## Dando (Mar 16, 2021)

Whereditgo said:



			Pinehurst? 

Click to expand...

i was thinking of hiring a dozen or so RV's and touring round the US for a few weeks


----------



## rosecott (Mar 16, 2021)

Dando said:



			i was thinking of hiring a dozen or so RV's and touring round the US for a few weeks
		
Click to expand...

Good scheme as long as you don't allow any Old Farts to do the driving.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 23, 2021)

Money sent via PayPal fella 👍🏻


----------



## Dando (Mar 24, 2021)

hi all,

here is the current state of play.

we need 2 more to get back to 24 golfers so feel free to ask family and friend if they want to come along.

If anyone needs my bank details, please let me know


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 25, 2021)

Dando said:



			hi all,

here is the current state of play.

we need 2 more to get back to 24 golfers so feel free to ask family and friend if they want to come along.
		
Click to expand...

As per my previous post, I can play that weekend and happy to step in to make the numbers up either now or as a last minute replacement if required.


----------



## Crow (Mar 25, 2021)

Traminator said:



			What's the format?
		
Click to expand...

It's a bit Ryder Cup, fourball bettterball matchplay on day 1, singles matchplay on day 2.

Winners take all the glory.


----------



## Dando (Mar 25, 2021)

Whereditgo said:



			As per my previous post, I can play that weekend and happy to step in to make the numbers up either now or as a last minute replacement if required.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I missed that.
Happy to add you in


----------



## Dando (Mar 25, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Cool 👍
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like you’re coming along!


----------



## gopher99 (Mar 25, 2021)

What classes as youngsters, anyone under 50?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 25, 2021)

gopher99 said:



			What classes as youngsters, anyone under 50?
		
Click to expand...

Collate all the ages and make an even split.
Usually comes out at around 54/55 but you never know...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 25, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Collate all the ages and make an even split.
Usually comes out at around 54/55 but you never know...
		
Click to expand...

I’m a young auld phart 👍 💨


----------



## rosecott (Mar 25, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’m a young auld phart 👍 💨
		
Click to expand...

Keep believing.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 25, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’m a young auld phart 👍 💨
		
Click to expand...

The Bluebells a great song


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 26, 2021)

Sorry to say my work wont let me have the Monday off... I work throughout the whole pandemic and this is how they repay me.

Sorry gents, was looking forward to representing the whippersnappers - hope I can make 2022!


----------



## slowhand (Mar 27, 2021)

Outstanding monies paid mate


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 29, 2021)

Dando said:



			Sorry I missed that.
Happy to add you in
		
Click to expand...

Just let me know how much and how to pay by pm and I will sort the payment


----------



## Dando (Mar 30, 2021)

here is the latest



we still need 2, possibly 3 (I am waiting on someone to confirm) to make it 24 golfers.

payment needs to be made to FP by 23rd April.

also, 2 captains will be needed as i really don't want to do it as just arranging this has been enough for me.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 30, 2021)

Dando said:



			here is the latest
View attachment 35902


we still need 2, possibly 3 (I am waiting on someone to confirm) to make it 24 golfers.

payment needs to be made to FP by 23rd April.

also, 2 captains will be needed as i really don't want to do it as just arranging this has been enough for me.
		
Click to expand...

I nominate @Lilyhawk for the whippersnappers.
he’s always turning up to meets and sitting back whilst others make all the effort......


----------



## slowhand (Mar 31, 2021)

I'm happy to take it on, for whatever side I'll be playing for (I assume at only 49yrs & 10 mths old at the time it'll be Whippersnappers)


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 31, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			I nominate @Lilyhawk for the whippersnappers.
he’s always turning up to meets and sitting back whilst others make all the effort......
		
Click to expand...

Think @slowhand will do a stellar job as captain for us youngsters... 

What do a captain even do here? 

I can do a language class on the first night, and that would be my contribution to all this!


----------



## gopher99 (Mar 31, 2021)

I am 47, but have had a hard life..lol


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 31, 2021)

when am at golf tomorrow al have a word with tricky Trev and see if he fancies it. 👍


----------



## chrisd (Mar 31, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Think @slowhand will do a stellar job as captain for us youngsters...

What do a captain even do here? 

I can do a language class on the first night, and that would be my contribution to all this!
		
Click to expand...

Surely you mean a bad language class 😁


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 1, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			when am at golf tomorrow al have a word with tricky Trev and see if he fancies it. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Dando, Tricky Trev said if there’s room he will slot in, single room if possible. If so put me in a room in Grimsby prem inn coz he snores like 10 pigs. If that’s ok let me know and al pay his £139 👍 if that’s right.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 1, 2021)

Dando my missis said ave been a twat. Ave asked tricky trev if he fancies it and he does. But I forgot about naughty nigel. .anyway he is going to ask his alpha female if he can get a 2 day pass to fill in. Al let you know asap re Nigel


----------



## Dando (Apr 9, 2021)

hi all,

for those who have yet to pay the balance, can you please do so ASAP as I need to pay FP by 23rd April.

if you no longer want to go then please let me know and then the rest can decide if they still want to get away.

thanks,

James


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 9, 2021)

Just paid for tricky Trev via PayPal for a single room James.👍


----------



## Dando (Apr 9, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Just paid for tricky Trev via PayPal for a single room James.👍
		
Click to expand...

thanks mate - money received.


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 9, 2021)

Think I've sent the right amount over, if not just let me know


----------



## rosecott (Apr 12, 2021)

Final payment sent for Dave Foster, Les Smith and Gordon Taylor - and me. Sent is 2 payments as I forgot to include me in the first one.


----------



## slowhand (Apr 12, 2021)

How's it looking @Dando? Do you reckon this will still go ahead?


----------



## slowhand (Apr 12, 2021)

Forgot to add, I sent my final payment on 27/03


----------



## Dando (Apr 12, 2021)

slowhand said:



			Forgot to add, I sent my final payment on 27/03
		
Click to expand...

money received - thanks.

once i have all the money in i will give FP a call before i make the final payment


----------



## Dando (Apr 12, 2021)

rosecott said:



			Final payment sent for Dave Foster, Les Smith and Gordon Taylor - and me. Sent is 2 payments as I forgot to include me in the first one.
		
Click to expand...

money received - thanks


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 12, 2021)

James is the amount in the previous table what we owe or have paid?


----------



## Dando (Apr 12, 2021)

hi all,

here is the latest of what people owe - sorry for not making it clearer previously.

Dando 74
Mark Langley Sowter 74
Beezerk 104
Crow 0
Rosecott 0
Dave foster 0
Les Smith0 
gordon Taylor    0
9tegsi    0
slowhand    0
Tashboy    0
Harrogatehacker    104
Lillyhawk    0
Paperboy    64
gg26    0
Treeseeker    0
Fragger    0
imurg    0
Papas    0
Gopher99    0
wherediditgo    0
Tricky Trev    0


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 12, 2021)

Remaining paid mate


----------



## slowhand (Apr 12, 2021)

As I have (perhaps foolishly) volunteered to captain one of the sides, can you all DM me with your date of birth mother's maiden name and first line of address and handicap index, and I'll sort out the teams.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 12, 2021)

Just sent the remaining balance mate


----------



## Dando (Apr 13, 2021)

thanks to those for making the payments.

there is 1 place left to fill to make up 24 "golfers" so if anyone has a friend who fancies 2 days golf then feel free to ask them


----------



## slowhand (Apr 13, 2021)

Dando said:



			thanks to those for making the payments.

there is 1 place left to fill to make up 24 "golfers" so if anyone has a friend who fancies 2 days golf then feel free to ask them
		
Click to expand...

I only see 22 names on the list. Are there 2 spaces to fill?


----------



## Dando (Apr 13, 2021)

slowhand said:



			I only see 22 names on the list. Are there 2 spaces to fill?
		
Click to expand...

no as @Tashyboy has someone else who's keen to come along and just waiting for them to confirm.


----------



## Yerman (Apr 13, 2021)

I might be up for this I'll message you.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 13, 2021)

dando and Yerman, Ave just spoken to Me pal and he cannot get.


----------



## Dando (Apr 14, 2021)

hi all,

Yerman has decided to take the plunge and join us but i am still in need of 1 more golfer to make it 24.

I spoke to FP about 10 mins ago and they are open and don't see that changing unless the government balls everything up (sorry if this is political)

check in is from 3pm and with our 3.20 tee time that might cause issues but they said to check with reception when you turn up as the rooms might be ready early

Dinner will be inside in tables of 6 so choose wisely - outdoors we can do what we like.

Dando


----------



## rosecott (Apr 14, 2021)

Dando said:



			hi all,

Yerman has decided to take the plunge and join us but i am still in need of 1 more golfer to make it 24.

I spoke to FP about 10 mins ago and they are open and don't see that changing unless the government balls everything up (sorry if this is political)

check in is from 3pm and with our 3.20 tee time that might cause issues but they said to check with reception when you turn up as the rooms might be ready early

Dinner will be inside in tables of 6 so choose wisely - outdoors we can do what we like.

Dando
		
Click to expand...

I have the 24th man if still needed - a friend called Chris Davies. I am down for a single but I will share a twin with him. If you can confirm, I will send you payment.


----------



## Dando (Apr 15, 2021)

rosecott said:



			I have the 24th man if still needed - a friend called Chris Davies. I am down for a single but I will share a twin with him. If you can confirm, I will send you payment.
		
Click to expand...

Chris is more than welcome to be the 24th player. there is a single room going spare.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 15, 2021)

Dando said:



			Chris is more than welcome to be the 24th player. there is a single room going spare.
		
Click to expand...

Have told him the cost of twin sharing so that is what he expects. Let me know.


----------



## Dando (Apr 15, 2021)

rosecott said:



			Have told him the cost of twin sharing so that is what he expects. Let me know.
		
Click to expand...

that's fine. you 2 can take the twin i was in with my friend.


----------



## Dando (Apr 15, 2021)

Yerman said:



			I might be up for this I'll message you.
		
Click to expand...

Money received - thanks


----------



## Dando (Apr 15, 2021)

does anyone know @HarrogateHacker as he is the last one to pay.

i have PM'd him but not heard back


----------



## rosecott (Apr 15, 2021)

Before we get to the stage of doing the draw for the first day, is anyone looking to have a buggy?

Myself, Les Smith and Chris Davies will all be booking buggies so we are looking for a fourth man to buggy share.


----------



## slowhand (Apr 15, 2021)

rosecott said:



			Before we get to the stage of doing the draw for the first day, is anyone looking to have a buggy?

Myself, Les Smith and Chris Davies will all be booking buggies so we are looking for a fourth man to buggy share.
		
Click to expand...

You may not all be in the same 4-ball. Depends how the teams work out, although I will be considering any requests in terms of partnerships for the side I will be captaining.

Which leads to a gentle reminder. Can all those who have not yet let me know their DOBs & Handicap indexes please do so as soon as you can via DM. Ta.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 15, 2021)

slowhand said:



			You may not all be in the same 4-ball. Depends how the teams work out, although I will be considering any requests in terms of partnerships for the side I will be captaining.

Which leads to a gentle reminder. Can all those who have not yet let me know their DOBs & Handicap indexes please do so as soon as you can via DM. Ta.
		
Click to expand...

The whole point of my post is that we want the fact that we will be buggy sharing to be taken into account when doing the draw. There has been no problem with this in previous years so I do not anticipate one this year.

I will PM you with our ages but I guarantee that myself, Les Smith, Chris Davies, Gordon Taylor and Dave Foster are all most definitely Farts.


----------



## slowhand (Apr 15, 2021)

Having seen you DM I agree that would be the case, so you would need to speak to whoever is captaining the Farts this year (no-one has volunteered so far) as by looking at the ages currently submitted to me I will almost definitely be captaining the Whippersnappers.

I'm sure it won't be an issue, but I just didn't want to make a promise I might not have been able to keep until all the ages were in


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 15, 2021)

@Imurg said he’d be happy to Captain 
But he might be a snapper 
In which case I’ll put my hand up if nobody else will


----------



## Imurg (Apr 15, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



@Imurg said he’d be happy to Captain 
But he might be a snapper 
In which case I’ll put my hand up if nobody else will
		
Click to expand...

I'm not a responsible adult.......


----------



## slowhand (Apr 15, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I'm not a responsible adult.......
		
Click to expand...

Not sure that’s a requirement to be honest!


----------



## Crow (Apr 15, 2021)

If the Old Farts Captain were one of the buggy users then there'd definitely be no issue regarding buggy buddies when the draw was made.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 15, 2021)

Crow said:



			If the Old Farts Captain were one of the buggy users then there'd definitely be no issue regarding buggy buddies when the draw was made.  

Click to expand...

Good point, maybe our senior pro would like to step forward 👍


----------



## Dando (Apr 15, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Good point, maybe our senior pro would like to step forward 👍
		
Click to expand...

I was going to nominate you Phil


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 15, 2021)

Dando said:



			I was going to nominate you Phil
		
Click to expand...

You can go off people 😂😂😂😎


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 15, 2021)

Just outta Interest, what usually the cut off point age wise between OF and WS.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 15, 2021)

It has been about 55 ish
@Imurg has been both a phart and a snapper, but I’ve always been a phart

I’m 20 months older

But it all depends on the mix of players and is different every year 👍


----------



## rosecott (Apr 15, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Just outta Interest, what usually the cut off point age wise between OF and WS.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect it might be higher than previous years, maybe mid-50s or higher.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 15, 2021)

rosecott said:



			I suspect it might be higher than previous years, maybe mid-50s.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like I will be Tashyoldfart for a couple of days 🤔😁


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 15, 2021)

If you're old enough to want a buggy, you're on the farts team 😆


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Apr 15, 2021)

Dando said:



			does anyone know @HarrogateHacker as he is the last one to pay.

i have PM'd him but not heard back
		
Click to expand...

Hi,  sorry not had a chance to get back to you, when is payment due?


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 16, 2021)

HarrogateHacker said:



			Hi,  sorry not had a chance to get back to you, when is payment due?
		
Click to expand...

Payment to the venue is on the 23rd April, so as soon as possible.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 16, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Good point, maybe our senior pro would like to step forward 👍
		
Click to expand...

Who is your Senior Pro?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 16, 2021)

rosecott said:



			Who is your Senior Pro?
		
Click to expand...

You Sir 😂😂


----------



## rosecott (Apr 16, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You Sir 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I have been called many, many things but never a Pro. I would be happy to lead the Farts and will draw up a strict training programme.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 16, 2021)

rosecott said:



			I have been called many, many things but never a Pro. I would be happy to lead the Farts and will draw up a strict training programme.
		
Click to expand...


Ok Senior Phart then 

More than happy to endorse your appointment, you can sort out your buggy pairs too


----------



## Dando (Apr 16, 2021)

rosecott said:



			I have been called many, many things but never a Pro. I would be happy to lead the Farts and will draw up a strict training programme.
		
Click to expand...

Unless the training involves drinking several beers before stepping foot on the 1st tee I think you’ll be on your own


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 16, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ok Senior Phart then 

More than happy to endorse your appointment, you can sort out your buggy pairs too 

Click to expand...

Captain Phart 🤔😳😂


----------



## slowhand (Apr 19, 2021)

I'm still waiting for DOBs & HIs for the following players:
@Dando
@Imurg
@Beezerk
@94tegsi
@HarrogateHacker
@Paperboy
@TreeSeeker
Mark Langley Sowter

Please can you (or someone who knows them if they aren't on the forum) DM these details ASAP so I can sort the teams.

Thanks


----------



## Dando (Apr 19, 2021)

Dando - 6/11/1975 handicap 13

i will send over Mark's later


----------



## Imurg (Apr 19, 2021)

29/8/63
Index 6.4


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 19, 2021)

Imurg said:



			29/8/63
Index 6.4
		
Click to expand...

Ah the memories, back in 63 what a lady what a night.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 19, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Ah the memories, back in 63 what a lady what a night.

Click to expand...

Thats no lady, its my little chubby bro


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 19, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Thats no lady, its my little chubby bro 

Click to expand...

Hiya Son


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 19, 2021)

30/12/1970 HCP 13


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 19, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			30/12/1970 HCP 13
		
Click to expand...

Oops


----------



## rosecott (Apr 19, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Oops 

Click to expand...

You're early on the eau de vie tonight.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 19, 2021)

rosecott said:



			You're early on the eau de vie tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Dad  Chateau Tescu've


----------



## rosecott (Apr 19, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Cheers Dad  Chateau Tescu've
		
Click to expand...

You will have noticed that I have not put my HI and DoB on public display.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 19, 2021)

rosecott said:



			You will have noticed that I have not put my HI and DoB on public display.
		
Click to expand...

El Capitano Peditos viejos, MCMXL. + OR -


----------



## 94tegsi (Apr 19, 2021)

Nov ‘78. 8.7


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 19, 2021)

June '79
13.7


----------



## Dando (Apr 20, 2021)

Mark Langley Sowter - 24/12/56 

Handicap 23


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Apr 20, 2021)

Hi
28/8/79
H.I 15.9


----------



## Dando (Apr 20, 2021)

afternoon all,

as in previous years can i suggest that on the Sunday the old farts wear a red top and blue on the Monday and us youngsters will wear blue on Sunday and red on Monday.

i was going to say that the old farts wear beige on both days but i thought a change from your usual colour scheme would be a nice change for you.

James


----------



## gopher99 (Apr 20, 2021)

What’s the cut off ages though? Or is that going to be revealed in the team selections.


----------



## Dando (Apr 20, 2021)

gopher99 said:



			What’s the cut off ages though? Or is that going to be revealed in the team selections.
		
Click to expand...

that will be revealed when the teams are announced


----------



## slowhand (Apr 20, 2021)

gopher99 said:



			What’s the cut off ages though? Or is that going to be revealed in the team selections.
		
Click to expand...

Just waiting for the last participant to send me their details, and then I'll be announcing the teams


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 20, 2021)

Are we sure that people are sending in their handicap indexes and not their old handicaps?
coz its different now


----------



## Lilyhawk (Apr 20, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Are we sure that people are sending in their handicap indexes and not their old handicaps?
coz its different now
		
Click to expand...

With the new system the changes in HI can be quite different as well once we get to the end of May. 

In my case, I'm going up up up.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 20, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			With the new system the changes in HI can be quite different as well once we get to the end of May.

In my case, I'm going up up up.
		
Click to expand...

What is the significance with the end of May?


----------



## Crow (Apr 20, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			What is the significance with the end of May?
		
Click to expand...

That's when the matches take place.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 20, 2021)

Crow said:



			That's when the matches take place.  

Click to expand...

All the courses at Pines are sloped at 113

so no need for a calculator then


----------



## slowhand (Apr 20, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			All the courses at Pines are sloped at 113

so no need for a calculator then

Click to expand...

No they're not. Forest & Pines (Sun) is 141, & Beeches & Pines (Mon) is 136


----------



## Crow (Apr 20, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			All the courses at Pines are sloped at 113

so no need for a calculator then

Click to expand...

I think Lilyhawk was referring to what our Indexes will be come the day of the matches rather than our HI/course handicap, hence it doesn't matter at this stage if they're not quite right.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 20, 2021)

slowhand said:



			No they're not. Forest & Pines (Sun) is 141, & Beeches & Pines (Mon) is 136
		
Click to expand...

Ooo apologies, obviously looking at an out of date website

So I’ll be getting loads of shots then 👍


----------



## Imurg (Apr 20, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ooo apologies, obviously looking at an out of date website

So I’ll be getting loads of shots then 👍
		
Click to expand...

There is not a number in the known universe that tallys with the number of shots you're going to be getting.....


----------



## rosecott (Apr 20, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Are we sure that people are sending in their handicap indexes and not their old handicaps?
coz its different now
		
Click to expand...

I think we might have some participants who do not have WHS handicaps - but I may be wrong.


----------



## slowhand (Apr 20, 2021)

rosecott said:



			I think we might have some participants who do not have WHS handicaps - but I may be wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Those that do not usually declare a handicap for the purposes of this meet that is a fair reflection of their ability. I would be happy letting them have this for Beeches & Pines and giving them an extra shot on Forest & Pines


----------



## rosecott (Apr 20, 2021)

slowhand said:



			Those that do not usually declare a handicap for the purposes of this meet that is a fair reflection of their ability. I would be happy letting them have this for Beeches & Pines and giving them an extra shot on Forest & Pines
		
Click to expand...

That sounds perfectly acceptable - as long as they are Old Farts. Dando, as organiser, should have a plan.


----------



## slowhand (Apr 21, 2021)

rosecott said:



			That sounds perfectly acceptable - as long as they are Old Farts. Dando, as organiser, should have a plan.
		
Click to expand...

It would apply to any player without an official handicap


----------



## Lilyhawk (Apr 21, 2021)

Crow said:



			I think Lilyhawk was referring to what our Indexes will be come the day of the matches rather than our HI/course handicap, hence it doesn't matter at this stage if they're not quite right.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the point being - there's no real need to collect Handicap Indexes today cause they won't be the same come May. Personally, I'll probably play around 10-12 rounds where I'll put my card in before the meet, and given that 5 of my best scores will be replaced I expect some big changes. Especially if I continue to play the way that I have since we came out of lockdown.


----------



## slowhand (Apr 21, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Yes, the point being - there's no real need to collect Handicap Indexes today cause they won't be the same come May. Personally, I'll probably play around 10-12 rounds where I'll put my card in before the meet, and given that 5 of my best scores will be replaced I expect some big changes. Especially if I continue to play the way that I have since we came out of lockdown.
		
Click to expand...

I am aware there will be some changes to HIs between now and the meet. It was just to give me and rosecott an idea of playing level so we can start to think about our pairings. We will be asking you guys for updated HIs just before the meet


----------



## Lilyhawk (Apr 21, 2021)

slowhand said:



			I am aware there will be some changes to HIs between now and the meet. It was just to give me and rosecott an idea of playing level so we can start to think about our pairings. We will be asking you guys for updated HIs just before the meet
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I fully understand that! At the moment my HI is lying, or I'm underperforming. By May I'll hopefully know which it is and that it's more in line. 

Thanks for stepping in as captains!


----------



## gopher99 (Apr 21, 2021)

slowhand said:



			I am aware there will be some changes to HIs between now and the meet. It was just to give me and rosecott an idea of playing level so we can start to think about our pairings. We will be asking you guys for updated HIs just before the meet
		
Click to expand...

Handicap is any wedge shot at the moment, more likely to shank anyone on the right hand side of me😀


----------



## slowhand (Apr 22, 2021)

Is anybody in contact with @TreeSeeker? He's the only participant not to send me their details, and until I get them I can't finalise the teams


----------



## GG26 (Apr 22, 2021)

Don’t know his handicap, but he will definitely be a whippersnapper and quite possibly the youngest taking part.


----------



## Pants (Apr 22, 2021)

He's still around.  He was viewing the Forum at 2.50 this pm


----------



## 94tegsi (Apr 22, 2021)

He is definitely a whippersnapper and I would guess low teens HC if that helps


----------



## slowhand (Apr 23, 2021)

Cheers everyone. I will be announcing the teams on a new thread soon, so stay tuned


----------



## slowhand (Apr 23, 2021)

As promised, see here for all things team related:
https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/2021-old-farts-vs-whippersnappers-the-teams.108624/


----------



## Paperboy (May 1, 2021)

Dando said:



			hi all,

Yerman has decided to take the plunge and join us but i am still in need of 1 more golfer to make it 24.

I spoke to FP about 10 mins ago and they are open and don't see that changing unless the government balls everything up (sorry if this is political)

check in is from 3pm and with our 3.20 tee time that might cause issues but they said to check with reception when you turn up as the rooms might be ready early

Dinner will be inside in tables of 6 so choose wisely - outdoors we can do what we like.

Dando
		
Click to expand...

@94tegsi see above for tee time


----------



## Tashyboy (May 12, 2021)

rosecott said:



			I think we might have some participants who do not have WHS handicaps - but I may be wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Am steadily manipulating mine in the right direction 😉


----------

